# My name is Jose......



## José Herring (Mar 31, 2005)

deleted


----------



## Scott Cairns (Apr 1, 2005)

(group chorus) Hi Jose. 

Good job man, good job. Keep up the good work. Honesty is the first step. :wink:


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 1, 2005)

Ey Jose, welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 1, 2005)

Jose ! Welcome man


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello Jos?,

Looking forward to your contributions! 

Lots of cool people here.


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 1, 2005)

I noticed you know John Debney. When you see him again could you mention that chocothrax thinks the finale to his Dragonfly score is awesome? 8)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 3, 2005)

josejherring said:


> ...and I'm a new VIholic.
> 
> I'm hoping that you can help me with my disease. I promise to behave better than I do on the NS forum.
> 
> Jose



I hope not. We do not monitor here as stickly as NS, you are basically free to speak your mind. BTW we should hook up sometime as we have similar backgrounds. N.Y Tucson and now we both live in L.A.

Craig

Go Cats!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Apr 3, 2005)




----------

